# Server config help



## ugaki (May 3, 2015)

I have successfully installed FreeBSD and I am trying to set up a thttpd server but am having no luck is there anyone who knows how to set up a thttpd server on FreeBSD?


----------



## asteriskRoss (May 3, 2015)

Hi ugaki.  Welcome to the forums.  You don't say what you have already tried or what specifically your issue is.  Could you provide more information?  The FreeBSD handbook has instructions on how to install software using pre-compiled packages or compiling it on your machine using the ports collection.

You can install the www/thttpd package using the command `pkg install www/thttpd`.  As part of the installation, a sample configuration file is placed at /usr/local/etc/thttpd.conf.sample.  thttpd itself then needs to be configured as it would be on another operating system.  I see it has a man page: thttpd(8).  I hope that is enough to get you started.


----------

